# Freight Train



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

This latest painting has given me hours of pleasure and I am happy with the result. However your comments would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

That's tremendous. I can hear the train and smell the sulphur......:wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a great painting with some line issues. Before I go further, I would be quite happy to have this on my wall as is.

Here's my critique/nit pick.
The top of the weeds along the gravel do not blend well. I would think you could add some wispiness? along the tops to blend this in with the gravel.
The tree over the caboose or box car looks like it's riding on the train. Push it back some.
The smoke could be a little blacker. Looking at the trees I didn't realize it was smoke at first.

Don't fix any of this and you still have a fine painting.


----------

